# Dr. T.W. Graydon Cincinnati, O bottle



## diggerdirect (Feb 9, 2011)

Been unloading packs & washing bottles from digs last summer, came across this one, wondering if anyone has any info?

 Al


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 9, 2011)

Embossed on one panel:

 DR. T. W. GRAYDON
 CINCINNATI,O.
 DISEASES OF THE LUNGS


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 9, 2011)

I like the one behind it... is that one embossed?


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 9, 2011)

Heres another, I thought this was a regular Wyeth dose cup, but marked POISON one side, WYETH the other.


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 9, 2011)

:


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  earlyglass
> 
> I like the one behind it... is that one embossed?


 
 That was one of the 'whole' criers, thought sure was a good one, but plain jane. Still nice, but unembossed.[]
 Al


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2011)

That wasn't a regular dose cup, it was a different product altogether.


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry, no help on the Graydon bottle, but what's the olive green bottle in the back?


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 9, 2011)

A couple more;

 I.M.SINGER NEW YORK
 EXTRA MACHINE OIL

 This one has a crack []


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 9, 2011)

:


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 9, 2011)

B.O.& G.C. Wilson
 Botanic Druggists
 Boston


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 9, 2011)

:


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 9, 2011)

The green one was a good find and a bummer to. It was up underneath, the base sticking out. I could feel with my finger and just knew it was embossed, turned out just whittle! []


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 9, 2011)

[]


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 9, 2011)

:


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 9, 2011)

It looks like the size and form of a "Covert's Balm Of Life"... nice bottle.


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 9, 2011)

Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 10, 2011)

Al, I just noticed this on Ebay...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Labeled-GRAYDON-DISEASES-LUNG-Cincinnati-O-/230584000316

 Also, let me know if you decide to do anything on the green one. 

 Mike


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 15, 2011)

Holy smoke!  Someone really liked that Covert copycat.  $661.50 on ebay.


----------



## marjorie040 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello Diggerdirect,

 I found what sounds like your bottles on Matt's CD:

  6510 Index : GRAYDON Date : 1/8/2008 Average Value : $47.00
 Embossing : DR T W GRAYDON CINCINNATI, O. DISEASES OF THE LUNGS
 Comments :
 Height : 7 1/4 Color : light amber Shape : square Lip Style : flat tooled

 and:

 # 6693 Index : WILSON B O Date : 3/8/2008 Average Value : $22.00
 Embossing : B O & G C WILSON BOTANIC DRUGGISTS BOSTON
 Comments : hinge mold, crude
 Height : 8 1/4 Color : aqua Shape : rectangular Lip Style : flat applied

 Regards,


----------



## marjorie040 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello again digger.....

 T. W. Graydon is in the Cincinnati directory for 1890-1891 at 311 Kemper Lane. He is listed as a physician.

 I was unable to locate him in the Federal Census however.

 Regards,


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 19, 2011)

Thankyou very much marjorie040 for your research!

 Al []


----------



## melikapoisons (Feb 21, 2011)

Love that singer oil bottle would you want to part with it


----------

